# Haircut and a beard trim at Roosters



## NecroNuke (Oct 4, 2016)

Howdy,

My wife is flying in at about 5 p.m. and I have a face full of scruff. So I need to find a barber that can take care of MY bad hair, and a beard. So I find a place called Roosters. The name amuses me.

http://www.roostersmgc.com/mobile/


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Appropriate name. Are you going to strut your clean looks when she first sees you?


----------



## NecroNuke (Oct 4, 2016)

Oh yeah!!!!!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Cock a doodle doooooooo!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

cute!!! ....


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

Seems like a cool place. I use a local barber when my wife won't cut my hair (which is never) and it's old school men only zone. It's nice, not as nice as the one you posted, but still nice.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I wouldn't mind the hot towel treatment but I'd have to skip the shaving part.


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

The shaving is the best part though!


----------

